# Max is wheezing



## Haley (Oct 19, 2006)

So, Max's abscess seems to be healing well and he's getting used to the missing tooth. But of course he cant just be healthy, can he?

Last week he started wheezing pretty badly. I gave him some benadryl just in case it was his allergies. After about an hour or so he wasnt getting any better so I rushed him to the vet. Of course, when we got there the wheezing stopped. The vet thought maybe it was his allergies and the benadryl had helped. So he sent me home with instructions to continue allergy meds.

Max was fine over the weekend then started wheezing again Tuesday. The benadryl wasnt helping. I sifted out his hay, food, and dumped out the woody pet and switched him to care fresh (to cut down on any dust..the WP can get kinda dusty). He was still breathing heavily by last night. Wheezing and straining to breathe. 

I took him in this am. The vet thinks that its an infection. There isnt much discharge (just a little clear, as usual) so he put him on an antibiotic. Since Max was on baytril for so long, we're trying Vibramycin this time. Its raspberry flavor though!

I really hope this works. I am so distraught. It seems like he has been in to see the vet once a week for the past 6 months. I so badly want him to be healthy.

Please keep my little man in your thoughts ray:


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 19, 2006)

Aw Haley, 

I'll be keeping both of you in my thoughts!

Will a humidifier help?


----------



## naturestee (Oct 19, 2006)

:hug2:

I like the humidifier idea. When Lily (kitten, not bunny) had an upper respiratory infection and was wheezing I would bring her into the bathroom with me when I took my shower. I made sure the water was hot and I was in there a long time so the bathroom got really steamed up. She seemed to breathe better after this.

I know he'll get over all of this soon. Does he at least like the fancy raspberry flavored meds?


----------



## Haley (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks guys.

I tried the shower thing last night when it got really bad. I didnt notice much of a difference but the humidifier is worth a shot. My mom has one I can borrow. 

Yes, he does love the meds! Im so happy I switched vets. Its worth the longer drive. Basil is jealous bc he can smell the yummy medicine


----------



## aeposten (Oct 19, 2006)

Haley,
I will be thinking about Max! Make sure that you and Basil give him lots of kisses for me!

-Amy


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh Haley, I'm sorry your little guy is wheezing. That's scary. Do you think the vetshould do x-rays?


----------



## Haley (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Amy and Snuffles 

I asked him about xrays to see if its anything to do with his lungs or heart or something. He said that since it comes and goes and seems to be related to his allergies, it might just be that his immune system is a bit weakened by the strain of allergies, making him a bit more susceptible to infection.

It really does sound like an upper respiratory infection. Were going to try this and see if we get anywhere..if hes not better in a few days(or if he gets worse, of course) we'll look at other options.

Thanks for the suggestions guys!

Haley


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 19, 2006)

Haley, I'm so sorry to hear Max isn't feeling well.

I'll say a get well soon prayer for him.

Give him a Big Kiss from me and Daisy Mae (Don't tell Mr Tumnus though).

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Jace (Oct 19, 2006)

ray:


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 20, 2006)

How loud is the wheezing, is it constant? Penny wheezes once in a while. Hope you figure it out. Hope Max stops wheezing. Good luck.


----------



## Haley (Oct 20, 2006)

*Offspring2099 wrote: *


> How loud is the wheezing, is it constant? Penny wheezes once in a while.


It was pretty bad! It sounded like his nose was all plugged up or something. I could see his head strain forward trying to get some more air. My poor little man.

Sooska...Max says thank Daisy Mae for the kisses. He wont tell Tumnus!


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Haley wrote:*


> *Offspring2099 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > How loud is the wheezing, is it constant? Penny wheezes once in a while.
> ...


Oh man, I really never had a problem with that. Sending best wishes your way.


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 20, 2006)

Haley, if his nose gets really bad like that, is there any way you could gently suction some of the snot out?

When I had the little baby foster who had an URI, I would suction the gunk out using a small eye dropper. He didn't enjoy it too much, but he did breath much better after.

The vet also recommended using a steamer with eucalyptus in it. I got a steamer at London Drugs for about $20, it was the vicks one. It had a spot for the vicks stuff, but I just used some eucalyptus instead, worked very well.

You're supposed to place the steamer close to the cage so he can breathe in the steam.

--Dawn


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 20, 2006)

Dawn, funny you mentioned the eucalyptus, I have a very bad chest infection right now and am very wheezy at the moment. I was just talking to a friend who suggested I get eucalyptus and you a steamer also.

Haley I hope he starts to feel better soon.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Oct 20, 2006)

Doeseucalyptis come in like a cream so you can put it in the steamer? I might have to try that! Turns out my mom threw her humidifier out..guess I will have to go buy one. Its cheaper than another vet visit though.

I actually own a little suction for baby noses that I bought to keepin my bunny first aid kit. Ive tried using it on him a few times, but I dont think it really helps. I think the problem was deeper than the suction could get...

On a good note, he's breathing a lot better today. The meds must be working. 

Thanks everyone for the kind words and suggestions. I get so stressed about the little guy. its nice to be able to come here and be reassured. 

Love you guys :kiss:


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 21, 2006)

The eucalyptus I found was in liquid form, and it was in the decongestion section in the pharmacy.

If you buy a new humidifer, to make sure to get one designed to distribute medicine in it. There will be a little spot to pour medicine into close to where the steam comes out.

I found with Wheezy that I had to get the eye dropper at just the right angle to get any suction. The tip has to be quite firmly (but still gently) held into the nose at such an angle that it can only suck from inside the nose and not air coming the other way.

Good luck, and let us know if a humidifier helps.

--Dawn


----------



## Haley (Oct 21, 2006)

Okay, I just went and bought one! The vicks one was only 10.00 at Walmart. I had to convince my boyfriend that it was as good (or better) than the 40.00 humidifiers they had on sale. It works great. They didnt have any eucalyptus, so I bought the vics vapor stuff, it has eucalyptus in it. 

Heres hoping this helps. If not, I'll still love having it just for me (I have asthma and it gets worse in winter).

Thanks for the tip Jordi wes &amp; Dawn (and Sooska: go get one! I hope you feel better soon!)


----------



## chamois (Oct 21, 2006)

The respiratory infections take unfortunately very a long time to cure. Does your rabbit keep the form, eat well?
Often several antibiotic should be tested. Do you know essential oils and the aï¿½roso therapie to help Max?


----------



## Haley (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah, hes eating well and in great shape despite all his recent illnesses.

I think the vet was trying to keep the cost down for me by just putting him on an antibiotic. Can they even take cultures when its an URI? Theres not really much nasal discharge...

The vicks stuff seems to be working great. Hes still wheezing, but it has lessened. It sounds more like its loosening up or something. If that makes sense.

I'll keep you all posted. Please keep my little man (and angieluv's Babette) in your prayers. Must be cold season for the bunnies


----------



## Greta (Oct 23, 2006)

Get well soon, Mr. Max! :kiss:


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 23, 2006)

Haley I am so sorry about Max . I know how you feel because of what has been going on with Babette. This AM I called a rabbit vet recommended by the Wisconsin House rabbit society ..his name is Barney Smith and he is out of the same office in Verona where I took Beau.I talked to him once before because I was told that he will take calls from people who do not have good vets in their area. I told him everything about Babettes problem.....this is what he said 1) If she responded to the Baytril it is probably bacterial (vet I saw Sat said it was probably viral pneumonia) 2. She should be on the meds longer than a week (I got another weeks worth by saying I may need it for another bunny so Angela you were on top of things)). babette is actually better. I have to listen with a stethescope to hear the rasp in her lungs. Dr. Smith said that if it doesn't resolve soon I should get x-rays and that would also tell whether it was cardiac related. I asked him if he would agree to do a phone consultation with another vet and he said he would. Haley...just make sure that you have a good vet..I don't know where you live but I sure both Max and babette get over this. Did Max get this after his teeth surgery??


----------



## Haley (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks for the info!

My vet is great with rabbits. He said that, as you mentioned, it was probably a bacterial infection. Bacteria responds to antibiotics. If Max didnt respond to the meds, he wanted to do an Xray to make sure his heart was alright. Also, viral infections (since viruses arent living) dont respond to antibiotics. He put Max on the meds for 14 days.

Max's surgery was (believe it or not) almost 2 months ago. He has had a runny nose on and off for about 6 months now. He has mild allergies. I think this makes him more susceptible to infections.

Basil still seems to be doing fine. I hope Beau stays healthy as well.

I'll keep you posted. Im praying for both our babies. We've had too many vet bills lately!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh Haley, I'm sorry I missed this post. Poor Max, he is having a tough time of it, but it's good that the Vicks seems to be having some effect (when I was little and had a cold, my mom would put some in hot water in a bowl and have me sit over it with a towel over my head - worked wonders!).

Will be praying for Max (and Beau).

Jan


----------



## Haley (Oct 30, 2006)

Just an update:

Max was doing great up until Saturday night. He was on 10 days of Vibramycin and Saturday was his last day. Saturday night the wheezing started again and Sunday and today he sounds just awful. 

We have an appt to go in again today. It seems like Max is fine when he's on antibiotics (as he was pretty much all summer with the tooth abscess/surgery) and all these problems have been happening when he's off the meds. 

I just hope we can get this taken care of. My credit card can only take so much!

Please keep little Max in your prayers. He's got to get well soon, right?!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 30, 2006)

Poor little boy. Maybe he needs a stronger antibiotic? Or sometimes a second round is all they need. I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 30, 2006)

Aw, Bless him . It's so frustrating that he seems to be improving, then gets worse when the meds have finished. I will be keeping him in my thoughts. Let us know how he gets on today.

Jan


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh no, sorry to hear that. I hope he feels better.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm sorry about Max, Haley. Babette is on her 2nd week of antibiotics and she seems better but not 100%. Do you think that his problems now are related to the teeth surgery?..maybe a lowered immune system Did he get chest x-rays.? When Babette is done with her antibiotics I am going to take her to the vet and see if the vet can hear anything in her lungs..if it is still present I'm going to get x-rays. Beaus's bad breath is gone now that he is back on meds..we go to Madison on Wed for a re-check . Last Sat. I picked him up to try and see if his breath still had an odor and he was really really quiet and then all at once he made a leap to get away and fell on his face and cut his lip. It is on the outside and really not bad but it did bleed all over and I feel so bad for him ..he can't ever have everything "OK"..always a problem. Beau has to be a "big boy" for the trip to Madison and go by himself because there is no way I'm going subject Babette to that trip again soon. I'm going to rub towels allover Babette and then put those in his carrier so that he can at least smell her on the trip. keep us up-dated on Max.


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Oct 30, 2006)

get well soon max!:roseAnd babette!)


----------



## Haley (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks guys :kiss:

We just got back. He did chest xrays and its bronchitis. You could see how bad it was. 

On a good note, his heart and gut look great. The doctor was joking about how full of food Max's belly was. 

He's putting him on a cocktail of 2 different antibiotics and upping the dose. 

Im hoping we can get rid of this once and for all! ray:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 30, 2006)

Awww poor Maxbut at least you know what is going on withhim now, and from here he can only get better

I will be keeping Max in my thoughts



cheryl


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 31, 2006)

Did the doctor think that it was serious? Was it the same vet ? Are you still going to use the vaporizer? What are the 2 antibiotics he will be on?....geez I sure hope that he gets better..poor little guy.


----------



## lalena2148 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hope Max is feeling a little better. He's in mine and Drizz's thoughts. :bunny5


----------



## naturestee (Oct 31, 2006)

Eep! Poor Max. At least he's still eating, LOL! I hope he gets better soon.

*vibes*

ray:


----------



## Haley (Nov 1, 2006)

*angieluv wrote:*


> Did the doctor think that it was serious? Was it the same vet ? Are you still going to use the vaporizer? What are the 2antibiotics he will be on?....geez I sure hope that he gets better..poor little guy.


He thought it looked bad, but not anything antibiotics wont help. He is a bit concerned though at how Max seems to be fine and dandy when hes on the meds and gets sick when we take him off.He thinks there is a possibility that Max might have a case of Snuffles or other Pastuerella that is causing the problems (abscess and otherwise). He said as a last case scenario we would keep Max on meds indefinitely. But he's hoping that by increasing the dose we can just wipe out the infection once and for all.

Im keeping up with the vaporizer. Hes on Baytril and theres another one(cant remember the name) that they have to call in to a pharmacy bc they didnt have any on hand. 

This is the same vet. He's so great with Max. Its so nice to finally have someone I can trust. Max must trust him too because he licked him when we were in there!

Anyway, thanks everyone for your support. I'll keep you posted ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 1, 2006)

Aww, Haley, I hope Max recovers well. ray:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 1, 2006)

*Haley wrote:*


> This is the same vet. He's so great with Max. Its so nice to finally have someone I can trust. Max must trust him too because he licked him when we were in there!


Aww, that's so cute! I'm so glad you have a vet you know you can trust.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 1, 2006)

How is Max handling the new anti-biotics? 

sas :clover:


----------



## Haley (Nov 1, 2006)

well, I just talked to the vet and he said he wants to hold off on the other antibiotic for now (still cant remember what its called..he said it was something thats totally safe for rabbits but isnt used as much bc they found it was causing bone marrow problems in people...)

Anyway, hes on a strong dose of Baytril now. We had used vibramycinl ast week. He usually responds well to baytril, so we'll see. They didnt do a culture bc there wasnt any discharge (poor guy was all stuffed up so badly).

So Im hoping he gets well this time. Im running that steamer and it seems to be helping...


----------



## Offspring2099 (Nov 2, 2006)

Like always, sending the best wishes to you and your buns.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 2, 2006)

Keeping you and Max in my thoughts ray:

Jan


----------



## Haley (Nov 10, 2006)

Max is really not doing well. It seems to be getting worse. We did do a culture and its sensitive to baytril, but I think oral meds arent enough.

I forwarded my vet the info Pipp posted in the resource center on nebulization. We're going to try that I guess. I ordered the nebulizer online and it should be here monday or so. I just hope he can make it that long. He sounds really bad.

Please keep my little guy in your prayers. It just kills me seeing him suffer. ray:


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 10, 2006)

Drizzle and I are praying for Max. Hopefully the little guy will feel better soon
ray::brown-bunny


----------



## Offspring2099 (Nov 10, 2006)

We definitely will.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 10, 2006)

Lots of prayers coming! I hope the nebulizer can help.


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh Haley..I'm so sorry. He has been sick a long time..I hope that he makes it until Mon. This is terrible.:sad:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 11, 2006)

Poor Max, he must be feeling so miserable. Is your vet still not considering the other antibiotic?

C'mon Max, we're all rooting for you. ray:

Jan


----------



## Haley (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone

Jan, he was going to put him on another antibiotic until the results of the culture came back. We ended up not doing it because he seemed to ber esponding well to the baytril. Its weird bc he seemed to be improvinga bit for about 7-10 days, now he just seems to be going downhill.

The medicine that will go in the nebulizer will bea cocktail of an antibiotic (probably getamycin), saline, and mucomyst. Im going to build a chamber for Max, as I know he would not stand for wearing a mask.

Im just anxious for the equipment to get here...My poor little man


----------



## naturestee (Nov 11, 2006)

Haley, I think I've seen pictures of using nebulizers with pet carriers. That would probably be pretty easy to rig up.


----------



## Haley (Nov 11, 2006)

I actually found a great site where someone built one using a plastic storage container. I went out and bought everything today so that we're all ready when the compressor/nebulizer gets here. This is how Im going to set it up:

http://home.houston.rr.com/lundquist/Purrie/Nebulizer/Nebulizer.htm







I just really hope it works bc I know he wont let me mask him


----------



## Pipp (Nov 11, 2006)

ACK!! How did I miss this? I thought he was getting better, thought I'd post the nebulizer info anyway. 

Poor Max, he must be so uncomfortable.:cry4:

I can't begin to tell you how much I'm hopinghe gets over this ASAP! Neither of you deserve any stress or illness. Max gives you so muchhappiness, and you give so much to so many otherbunnies on here. :hug2:

Come on Max, get better soon! 



sas ray:and the warren ray::clover:ray: :clover:ray:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh poor Max!! I hope he's feeling better soon. Harper and me give him all our love and smooches!


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 11, 2006)

How is Max today??:sickbunny:I hope so much the nebulizer helps.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Nov 12, 2006)

Take care, you guys, and we'll be praying for all of you. Give him lots of love from me, Pumpkin and Whiskers


----------



## Haley (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Hes just plopped down in front of the humidifier right now. I went and bought more vicks vaposteam today..I think that helps the most.

Basil is being such a good friend to him. We've all been giving him extra love and cuddles.

I keep a suction handy and use it every once in a while. I dont know i fit helps, but its about all I can do for now. He keeps making this weird noise (sounds like a vomit, which I know is not possible). I think its like cough or something. Like his body is trying to expel the phlem, but his nose is stuffy..

He doesnt seem to be getting any worse..just not getting any better 

Sas, thanks so much for posting that nebulizer info. I really hope it helps. It sounds like people have had a lot of success with it. Heres hopingray:


----------



## Pipp (Nov 12, 2006)

I ran across this while researching Metamucil, and noticed the paragraph about Slippery Elm Bark. That might be something else to check out. 

*Londo and Sweet Pea's Bunny Booster (by Pat Franklin) at:*http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/bunnybooster.html


EDIT: The formatting is a nightmare, so there's the link and here's the important parts. (It may not help with the nasal part, but if it is a cough, it might provide a little more relief). 

Sweet Pea has an enlarged heart which pushes on her lungs and makes her cough. She has made it plain to me that anything Londo has, she needs too and expects equal time being syringe-fed. So,I found that giving her *Slippery Elm* helped lubricate her bronchial tubes and relieve her cough. At the stage where she is now,after being diagnosed about a year ago, the most important thing for Sweet Pea is that she does not go into a persistent cough and this has really kept her cough to a minimum. 

Excerpt: 

3. To the above, add:

o*Slippery Elm Bark*, a 300 mg capsule (this can be sprinkled over greens too). It lives up to its name when moisture hits it. It becomes slippery and thick. ***Slippery Elm can be used to help soothe many different types of digestive complaints, for example:


[*]
[align=justify]1. Inflammation of the gut.[/align]

[*]
[align=justify]2. Diarrhea - especially if mixed with a banana andp owdered herbal marshmallow _(Althaea officinalis)._[/align]

[*]
[align=justify]3. As a nutritive, Slippery Elm is a great food for debilitated states, and as a baby food.[/align]

[*]
[align=justify]4. It can also be useful for urinary infections.[/align]

[*]
[align=justify]5. To ease chest, lung and bronchialconditions.[/align]


----------



## m.e. (Nov 12, 2006)

ray: :hug2:


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 12, 2006)

That pic w/ Basil and Max is so cute. Max is so luckily to have Basil and you! :hug2:I hope that he's feeling better! Hopefully the nebulizer will greatly improve his condition and he can get back to his good ole' bunny self again! Lots of love from me and Drizzle :bunny5


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm up late just hoping that the nebulizer is helping you Basil and Max have a good night's sleep....:hug:


----------



## JimD (Nov 13, 2006)

ray:


----------



## Haley (Nov 13, 2006)

*Sas:* I tried the recipe after searching everywhere for all the ingredients Max hates it, of course,while little piggy Basil cant get enough. Im gonna try to syringe him whats left of the batch I made, and then try to get him to take the slippery elm with something else helikes (as I think thats the main ingredient in that recipe that he needs).

The nebulizer got here today and I was able to pick up the meds. My vet wants to try just the mucomyst for now..he's checking into adding the antibiotics and such.

I set it up just like the picture above. Max was terrified, so I put Basil in (I figured it cant hurt) and he settled down. 

Anyway, that was our first run with this whole setup. I really hope i thelps. We're all keeping our fingers (and paws) crossed for Max to get well. 

Thanks everyone for your help and support


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 14, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Max hates it, of course, while little piggy Basil cant get enough.


Isn't that just typical of a bunny :disgust:

I'm pleased you managed to get everything set up today. How long does Max have to stay in the nebulizer at a time? I am so hoping and praying that this helps Max. I'll be keeping you all in my thoughts ray:

Jan


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 16, 2006)

How's Max doing? I am hoping the nebulizer is having some effect.

Jan


----------



## Haley (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for asking, Jan 

I actually just got home from the vet's.Max's breathing was very labored today, so I decided to take him in. I was going to ask about Pen G injections, or something to add to the mucomyst (in the nebulizer).

The doctor listened to Max's lungs and breathing. He said that the bronchitis seems to be cleared up. He couldnt hear any respiratory problems, only nasal problems. We decided to do a skull xray to take a look at his nose. The doc showed me how on one side of his nose it was plugged up (whiter than the other side). He thinks its rhinitis.He upped the Baytril dosage and gave us some gentamycin nasal drops to try out.

Im going to continue with the nebulizer until all that medication is gone, just in case. I just really hope we can get things cleared up. I dont want to think about the possibility that this isnt something treatable.

Please keep my little one in your prayers. This is really taking its toll on all of us


----------



## Pipp (Nov 16, 2006)

Is it possible that the rhinitis is due to allergens or is it a pasturella thing or ??? 

Poor Max. Hopefully this is something easy enough to treat. 

Give him a pat on his sore little nose for me. 



sas


----------



## Haley (Nov 16, 2006)

you know, Im not really sure.

He said that there wasnt really any way to culture the area, because of the way it is walled off, even a deep nasal culture wouldnt necessarily work..Im not really clear on the whole thing. I know before they thought he had allergies, but them he said something about pasturella and that is why we're doing the antibiotics.

Ive been getting so confused with all this different info Im getting!


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 16, 2006)

Rabbits are so complicated ...all I can do is say that I hope with all my heart that Max improves with all the loving treatment that you are giving him:sickbunny:.


----------



## SugarGlider (Nov 17, 2006)

I hope he gets well for you. You are a very good bunny parent to do all you are doing for him *hugs*


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 17, 2006)

Poor little guy - if it's not one thing, it's another . It's a good job he's such a little fighter. 

I know how draining this must be for you all. We are all thinking and praying for you and Max ray:

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Nov 17, 2006)

How's Max today? Any improvement? Did the vet have any suggestions for future treatments or other ways of finding a proper diagnosis? 

Poor Max... 



sas


----------



## Haley (Nov 17, 2006)

He's about the same. I guess the wheezing has lessened, but he keeps coughing/sneezing in a way that scares me. Like I said before, it sounds like he's vomiting (like a yak noise) and I dont know whats happening when he does that. 

The vet said he could refer me to a specialist if this didnt get better. He said that if the antibiotic doesnt cut it, we would need to get a CT scan of his head and possibly biopsy or something to see whats wrong. 

I just dont know what to do. I feel very lost and Ive spent probably aroundtwo thousand (or more)in the past year alone on Max. The pet insurance will reimburse some of that, but not nearly enough. More than anything, its taking its toll on me. Im feeling very discouraged 

I just pray this is something bacterial thats just being stubborn. I dont want to think about it being something more serious...My poor little man.


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 17, 2006)

When Babette had that respiratory thing about a month or so again she was doing that sneeze/cough thing also and it freaked me out. I think that it has something to do with their nasal passages being shaped a certain way so they really can't cough..not sure but something like that. I am really sorry that you have had to go through so many weeks of illness with poor Max and you just keep on going....


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh Haley, my heart goes out to you. I know how distressing, and tiring, it is to keep fighting on without much result.How is Max in himself? 

I'm afraid I can't offer any advice - you are doing everything possible for him. I will keep on praying :hug2:

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Nov 18, 2006)

I really don't have any advice to give, I'm just giving a hug! 

:hug:


----------



## Greta (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's a hug for you... :hug1...and give this one to Max, along with a nose-rub or two :hug1


----------



## f_j (Nov 19, 2006)

Awww, the poor little guy. You are both in my thoughts. My old bunny, Willy, had similar symptoms on and off during the second half of his life. I don't think our vet ever knew for sure what caused it (I have since found a much better vet) but Willy did live to be 11.5 years old despite these issues. It sounds like you have a great vet. Anyway, I just wanted you to know that I know how scary this can be, but Max sounds like a very strong bunny. I hope he feels better very soon!


----------



## Haley (Nov 20, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Oh Haley, my heart goes out to you. I know how distressing, and tiring, it is to keep fighting on without much result. How is Max in himself?


Thanks everyone. 

*Jan,* he's actually very healthy in every other aspect. He's nice and fit (actually maybe a little pudgy since he's not running around as much). He eats a lot, although the sneezing gets worse when he's eating. He's drinking and pooping normally and everything. 

*f_j: *Thanks for the info. Its comforting to hear that your bunny lived a while with this kind of problem.

On a happier note, I almost hate to post it in case I end up being wrong, but he seems to be getting better. Its minimal, but I swear the wheezing is lessening a little bit. Hes on baytril, and gentamycin nasal drops, and we're using the nebulizer 2x a day. Im still praying he can kick this and be healthy for once. 

Also, for some odd reason, hehas decided that he needs to be in my bed every second of the day. This would be fine, except for the fact that Max likes to pee on soft things..which is not good when I have a nice white fluffy down comforter. Geesh!


----------



## JimD (Nov 21, 2006)

ray:


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 24, 2006)

I've been thinking of Max a lot. How is he today?

:kiss:


----------



## Haley (Nov 25, 2006)

thanks for asking. 

Hes doing alright. Its difficult for me to judge because some days I think he sounds great and other days (like today) he is wheezing very badly and sounds so stuffed up.

His nose doesnt run anymore, but I dont know if thats such a good thing. He sounds like he needs to just sneeze and expel whatever is in there. 

I am torn because, as i said, some days he seems fine. I dont really know what to do right now. I feel like we're going to the vet so much and not getting anywhere..Im sort of beginning to lose faith, even though my vet is pretty great.

For now, Im just going to keep monitoring him. If he gets significantly worse, I'll take him back in for more tests. For now, Im just hoping and praying that it will clear up on its own. Hes still on antibiotic sin the form of oral and nasal drops.

Its just so overwhelming because hes been through so much this year. Poor guy :X


----------



## Offspring2099 (Nov 25, 2006)

Keep your head up Haley. I just hope that he isn't suffering. It must sound horrible when he wheezes like that, but I hope that its just sound and he is not struggling too much. Poor little guy. Give him a "pet" for me.


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 25, 2006)

I hope Max feels better soon. The poor little boy. I just want to snuggle with him. All my love to you and the boys.:kiss:Oh, and a nose rub from Drizzle (nose rubs all around!) :bunny5


----------



## SugarGlider (Nov 25, 2006)

*hugs* I understand how you feel.


----------



## samixXx (Nov 25, 2006)

poor max 
i really hope he gets well soon, hes so lucky to have a great bunny mom like you


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm keeping you and Max in my thoughts a lot. If ever you need a shoulder, or a rant, we are here for you :hug2:

C'mon Max, let's get this thing sorted!!

Jan


----------



## Haley (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. 

I dont think he's suffering, just very uncomfortable. He is still active as ever and eating like a little piggy. 

Today has been a good day. I was able to suction a good bit of snot out of his nose. His wheezing varies so much from day to day. 

I'll keep you guys posted...ray:


----------



## Eve (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi Haley,

I am thinking of you and Max.I really hope his breathing gets better soon. 

You take such wonderful care of him, he is very lucky tohave such an attentive bunny mum.:hug2:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 26, 2006)

Yay for good days! I hope he makes a full recovery soon. ray:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 26, 2006)

*Praying for little Max* Give him, and yourself,a big hug from me and Harper!


----------



## Pipp (Nov 29, 2006)

How's Max today? 



sas ray:


----------



## Haley (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, we just got home a while ago. I dont feel like we really got anywhere, which is frustrating.

The vet took a look at the xrays. He said he really didnt see too much of a problem in the nose. He said its a little shaded in that area, bu the didnt think it was dark enough to be a tumor or abscess. 

With regards to the teeth xrays, he said Max's teeth/tooth roots look great. They are all very straight and none of them looked overgrown or anything. He also said he didnt really think it was the abscess area causing all this trouble. I swear the area is growing though.

It feels like all we're doing is the same thing over and over and not getting anywhere. He wants to continue the nose drops bc he thinks they are helping. Also continue with baytril. He also wants to keep up with the nebulizer to help with breathing. 

He wants to do this for 2 weeks and if theres still no improvement, he willdo a scope into Max's nasal cavity to see for sure whats in there. 

I told him how Max is choking when he eats/grooms and he said he thinks its because of his nasal problems. He said he can tell that Max is breathing a bit through his mouth to compensate and this is probably why we're getting that noise. 

I told him also that Max was acting like the abscess area was painful. He felt around and said he didnt think the infection was back, as the area is all very hard and solid. He gave me somemetacam to give to Max if I notice its hurting.

Im so confused about everything. I guess I'll just trust his opinion and just keep doing whatever I can.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 29, 2006)

So sorry for you and Max. Does your vet know of anyone else that might be more specialized w/rabbits? Maybe a second opinion would do some good?Just a thought, I know you wouldn't want to step on your docs toes, bu tit has to be hard to be so frustrated w/ really not such great results. The poor thing. I hope all turns out well for you guys. :rose: :grouphug :goodluckray:


----------



## Haley (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, we've actually been seeing 2 different vets (plus the vet dentist who did the surgery). Ive mainly been going to this one about an hour for me who is actually probably the best in this area for rabbits. I had been going to a local vet (all before the surgery) and I hadnt been back until last week when they did the xrays(and said it was nasal).

I think thats why this is so discouraging, because this guy is supposed to be the best and even he seems a bit clueless. Test after test and so many medications and nothing seems to really be working.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 1, 2006)

How's Max doing? Any difference with the Metacam? 

Can you tell if there's any more swelling or pain (not masked by the Metacam)? Is he eating normally or favoring one side or the other? 

Did the vet take a blood test, btw? 

sas ray:


----------



## Haley (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, the wheezing seems to be better when he's on the nose drops/nebulizer.

He's eating fine. Ive been laying off the Metacam unless I see he's not eating. I dont want to use it if I dont have to. Im convincedthe lump on the jaw hasgrown lately, but my vet said it didnt seem any bigger. I dunno.

He didnt take any blood tests..do you think that he should?

Im going to give all this another week or so and then go back if need be.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 1, 2006)

I just think that you're in a better position to know if the lump is growing, although I guess it wouldn't be without a reason, and the vet does know what to look for. I justwould have liked to have seen a bit more attention paid to that. 

I know that I took my badly limping cat into the vet, put her down on the floor to show the vet, and she didn't limp at all.:disgust: (Total waste of $50, thanks). I don't trust them to show pain in the vet's office. 

And I think a blood test will show signs of an infection somewhere in the body, although I could be wrong. 

Can somebody confirm that? 



sas


----------



## Haley (Dec 1, 2006)

Wouldnt taking their temp show signs of infection as well?


----------



## samixXx (Dec 1, 2006)

poor max hope hes feeling better soon
i said a little prayer for him the last few nights i know how hard it is when a pet is sick ray:

edited for:
type errors:shhhh:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 2, 2006)

I agree that you're in a better position to see if the lump is growing or not. I'm not sure how much an infection would affect temperature, because stress can change the temp too so it might be different at the vet's office. Blood work might be a good idea- I think they can test for amount of white cells which should show if there's an infection.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Dec 6, 2006)

Haley, 

I noticed that you said that Max is "choking" when he is grooming. Our Penny makes loud wheezing noises when she is grooming too, when she has to turn herwhole body to groom her back. I don't know, maybe they are just too chubby.

Does Max stop what he is doing when he is "choking" while grooming or does he just continue on?


----------



## Haley (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, I think I finally have some good news. Ive been not wanting to post anything in case I was wrong and it was a fluke, but Max really seems to be getting better!

First, my vet emailed me and said he posted Maxs xrays on a web forum he belongs to and all the other vets agreed that from what they could see, they didnt think the abscess area could have anything to do with the breathing. They said all his teeth looked wonderful. He was still going to try and get the vet dentist who did the surgery to have a look and see what he thinks.. we'll see.

Okay, so the wheezing has pretty much stopped all together. The choking has stopped as well (Offspring, it happened whenever he ate or groomed..it sounds like a yak or a hiccup). 

He seems to be more alert as well. I havent been doing anything differently, just keeping up with all the meds and nebulization and such.

Please keep him in your prayers. I would love more than anything to have a healthy bunny for Christmas (seriously, no presents, just Max).

Were keeping our fingers (and paws) crossed.


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 6, 2006)

That's great news, Haley. We're praying really hard over here and it looks like it's working. 

:hug:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 6, 2006)

sas :happydance


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh Haley, this i such positive news - I am so pleased for you and Max. Long may it continue 

Jan


----------



## maomaochiu (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh Haley, that is good news! i am happy for you and MAX. really, we don't need any christmas gift as long as the buns are doingwell and happy.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 6, 2006)

That was a long bout of being sick..so glad that he's finally better...maybe because you stuck with it and treated him so long and well..your such a good bunny mom Haley:sickbunny:


----------



## Haley (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks guys 

I really hope he continues to improve. He still sneezes a bit and every once in a while I'll hear wheezing, but for the most part he sounds so much better.

Im praying he stays well because next week Im going away (to Oklahoma..lame) for 6 days and my boyfriend has to bunny sit. He's great with them, but I want things to be as easy as possible (plus I'll worry less if Max is getting better).

I'll keep ya posted :bunnydance:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 7, 2006)

:bunnydance::bunnydance:sooo glad to hear the good news about Max....keep gettin' better, little man....we'll keep y'all in our prayers


----------



## naturestee (Dec 7, 2006)

Yaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!

:woohoo


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 7, 2006)

:bunnydance::dutch:bunnydance:
Yay...Happy Bunny Dances for Max!

:hug:
Hope he stays well, Haley!

Nose rubs from Driz and Latte :bunny5:brownbunny


----------



## Offspring2099 (Dec 7, 2006)

YAY FOR MAX!!!



Haley,

The nose drops you are talking about, are they part of the medicine that the nebulizer fumigates. Or is that a seperate thing you give Max.


----------



## Haley (Dec 7, 2006)

They are separate. 

The only thing in the nebulizer is the mucomyst and saline, which is supposed to open things up. The vet said I could put the genamycin drops in the nebulizer solution, but since the problem is in the nose,its best to use the drops (bc they are a direct shot to the nose instead of inhaled).

So much to remember though, we have a regular routine down.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Dec 7, 2006)

After a while, I bet you cantake away one thing and see which is helping, the nebulizer or the drops. 

How are you giving the drops in the nose? I can't imagine that's any fun.


----------



## Haley (Jan 19, 2007)

Just thought I would update everyone on Max.

I didnt post for a while about his condition, mostly because Ive been so depressed and discouraged about the whole thing. 

Sometime around Christmas, Max started to get worse again. His breathing was again getting very wheezy. I called the vet and talked to him about our options. 

He wanted to do a scope in the nasal cavity, but after checking around we found out it would cost at least 1200 to have that done. Unfortunately, this was not an option for me. Ive always been willing to spend whatever was needed (my poor credit card) but this was just too much for something diagnostic, which we didnt even know if it would tell us anything useful.

My vet suggested anesthetizing/intubating Max to do a nasal flush and more xrays. Still expensive, but only about half as much as the scope.We did that and the xraysall lookednormal. He was also able to get a good look up there and couldnt see anything unusual.

The culture came back today. He said the only thing they could find was Pasteurella. I dont really understand how this particular bacteria works, but it cant be "Snuffles" bc we have no colored discharge and Basil is fine. He thinks its a very deep and stubborn sinus infection.

He has spoken with a lot of vets online and most have said this can be very common in rabbits. They get these deep nasal problems and nothing can cure them, its just about controlling it as best as possible and keeping him comfortable.

So we're going to be back on Baytril and nose drops, still doing the nebulizer. He's also considering PenG injections just bc we have nothing to lose at this point.

Anyway, please keep us in your prayers. Its so overwhelming at times. :X


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh Haley, you've really gone above and beyond for your baby. My heart truly goes out to you. I'm glad Max is comfortable at least and that the vet is consulting with other vets. I still have hope :hug2:.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 19, 2007)

Geez haley I thought Max was Ok....I sure know how you feel, however as I am still dealing with Beau and his multiple mouth problems although I only post emergencies at this point. Looks like Beau will also be on antibiotics forever. I'm really sorry about Max.....sometime My husband will say he doesn't understand why I want rabbits as they always have something wrong (true) however I will always want rabbits.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 19, 2007)

You poor thing Haley. Poor Max. Well, at least it's nothing worse than that. I hope you can at least keep him comfy w/ the meds and such.

ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh Haley, you must be worn out what with one thing and another. Poor Max, but at least nothing sinister is showing up. You have done so much to help him, it must be so frustrating to not get any definate answers. Bless you for all you'r doing - you know we are all here for you :hug2:

Jan


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh no Haley, I'm so sorry! You and poor Max have been through so much, I wish the problem could be found and cured for good. You and him are both in my prayers! :hug2:


----------



## Haley (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kinds words. I cant tell you how much it means to me.

Im just trying to stay positive and just keep him as comfortable as possible. Its just so frustrating and heart braking at times. :cry2


----------



## Pipp (Jan 26, 2007)

How&#39;s Max? Sorry I missed his update earlier. 



sas :expressionless


----------



## Thumps (Jan 26, 2007)

So sorry to read about Max's problems Haley. I really hope he stays as comfortable as possible. Sending hugs for Max:hearts


----------



## naturestee (Jan 26, 2007)

How is he, Haley? I thought you said in the other thread that his abscess came back?


----------



## Haley (Jan 26, 2007)

He's still about the same. Some days I think he sounds like hes going to give up, other days are more promising. I think he's marginally better now that hes back on antibiotics and nose drops. We havent tried injections yet. Im about ready to go to Max's oldvet bc this vet (who is really great with rabbits) is so busy that he takes so long to get back to me. We talked about pen-g injections 2 weeks ago and he was going to look into it. I keep calling and havent heard anything yet. Im gonna try again monday and if I dont hear anything we'll go to Max's old vet for this..

Angela, Im pretty surethe abscessback.The lump on his jaw isstill about the same size, but I can feel a soft spot in the middle of the lump which is tender. And I can see him favoring the other side when he chews. 

I really dont want (and cant afford)to put Max through another surgery, so Im hoping that if we can try these injections they will help :-(


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for both you, Haley, and Max..his problems really are chronic. I know that you both have been through so much for months now. I hope you can get back to the other vet. I, agree, that if you think the abscess is returning it probably is as you know his "normal" and handle him all the times and the vets don't . We're thinking of you.ray::hug:


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 26, 2007)

[font=""comic sans ms""]Aww...Haley, I'm so sorry. Keep your chin up. I know how disheartening it is to have a chronically ill bun, but you are an awesome bunny mom! Max is so very lucky to have you! :hug2:[/font]


----------

